# Northwood Inn



## Confusticated (Jul 24, 2005)

It was the early morning hours of a cold winter in Middle-earth when Silverhand Wongraven opened the common room to the Northwood Inn. A big red hound came in behind her and curled up by the dying fire.

"Whats up Wolfjaws? Being lazy again? Okay well fine with me but you won't get a ham bone with your breakfast."

The dog groaned and forced himself to his feet. He walked behind the counter and came back with a dustmop, and proceeded to dust the floor. As he did this he grumbled under his breath about aching joints, for he was an old feller and big heavy dog that had retired from fighting wargs with Silverhand's brother Irongut.

Just then Warty Fostril came bouncing into the room and shook his snow off. "Gimmie some ham and eggs!" he called. And Wolfjaws got to it, but Silverhand just pulled bread out of the oven and glared at Warty with her purple eyes.

Of course her eyes were normally grey, but she was a half-elven half hobbit with a small amount of shape-shifter whose eye color reflected her mood, only not in the colors one might expect. If you weren't careful she turned into a white wolf to fight you.

Chances were she would stay in person-form today however, as Legolas Greenleaf and the Blue Wizards were rumored to be in the area tracking the Witch-king's son. They were likely to stop by, especially since Gandalf's sister was staying at the Inn.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jul 24, 2005)

The hooded man walked into the warm inn and grabbed a seat in the corner, he silently puffed on a pipe and spoke in a sharp voice. " Hey, I'd like a brandy and the biggest room you got." He then walked over to him. " and would you happen to have some salted pork?" He then pulled down his hood. " My name is Castor son of Garnir." He kneeled down and pet the dog.


----------



## Orophin (Sep 14, 2005)

A man wearing brown forest garments and a forest green hooded cloak into the inn. He removed the hood so the warmed air could rest on his red cheeks. Upon removing the cloak, it revealed the slightly pointed ears of a half-elf. 

He approached the bar and spoke gently to the older lady. "If it's not too much to ask, could I get a cup of warm tea?" he broke off for a second before beginning again. "My name is Orophin. A ranger of the north. Some call me Shedo."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jan 12, 2006)

As soon as Silverhand brought out Orophin's tea in walked another guest. They seemed to be wearing the atire of an Elf. They removed their cloak, they were not only an Elf, but a She-Elf at that. "Hello," she said, "My name is Leawyn. Could I please have a glass of spiced wine?" "Coming right up," replied Silverhand. "It's so cold out there," Leawyn said openly. "Looks like snow! Wouldn't want to be caught out there for any long amount of time. I'm glad I found this cosey little inn!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jan 13, 2006)

*walks in, surrounded by an early mist with snow on shoulders* Greetings. I would like 2 apples, some bread and a good pipe if possible. And my name is secret, but you can call me NR, or Mr. Noldor, or sir, or anything that takes your fancy. Just don't call me by any other name than what I have specified. Or else...


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Jan 13, 2006)

_Man, that guys is bossy, _Leawyn thought to herself! _I wonder why he acts like that and acts so mysterious!!! how very peculiar!_


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

(O no this thread is dying!!! It deserves to live!!! Some one help me out!!!)


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

" Pardon my interuption but there is a wild looking bunch right outside the door. And if I'm right they don't appear to come for a drink." Castor spoke, he finished off his salted pork and felt around for his blade. "Do you want me to take care of them Miss...."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

(I don't know if your talking to me or to who ever plays silverhand! But anyways...)


----------



## Gúthwinë (Feb 11, 2006)

(I'm talking to you.)

" Do you know them, or do they wish to meet someone else. Unless they are dealt with I doubt they will leave. They seem to be looking at you." Castor tightened his grip on his sword.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 11, 2006)

"Wait they do seem to have a familiar look to them," she said then she turned to the men, "Can I help you with something?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 11, 2006)

"Did somebody say they wanted some help drinking a whole keg of beer?"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 19, 2006)

"wasn't me! I dont' drink!"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

That's a pity, cos neither do I!


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 20, 2006)

"Is that all you wanted?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 20, 2006)

Sort of. What happens here, by the way?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 21, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Sort of. What happens here, by the way?


(What do you mean?!?!?!)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 21, 2006)

(I mean what goes on in this inn thing)


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 26, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> (I mean what goes on in this inn thing)


(pretty much anything!!!)


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok. So if I wanted to run around into all the walls, I could?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Feb 28, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Ok. So if I wanted to run around into all the walls, I could?


((Yeah, sounds fun. Let's do it!))
Leawyn for some dumb reason, starts running around in circles and running into all the furniture and walls in the process.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 1, 2006)

Because he is going mental with teachers that can't teach their subject, NR decides to join Elvess, however gets too excited and knocks self unconcious. He is woken up.
"Whoops!" NR said. "That was a bad idea. Why don't we try to be mature?" *laughs* "Nah, that takes all the fun out of things. Actually, let's play pin the tail on the donkey, or sing something? What type of music do you like? Heavy metal, and most rock for me."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 2, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Because he is going mental with teachers that can't teach their subject, NR decides to join Elvess, however gets too excited and knocks self unconcious. He is woken up.
> "Whoops!" NR said. "That was a bad idea. Why don't we try to be mature?" *laughs* "Nah, that takes all the fun out of things. Actually, let's play pin the tail on the donkey, or sing something? What type of music do you like? Heavy metal, and most rock for me."


Dito with the music! I love rock, Christian rock. I would love to play pin the tail on the donkey, but instead lets play hit the warg in the side with an arrow!!!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, that's not bad some of it, that Christian rock stuff. And do we have a warg, or even a warg picture?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 3, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Yeah, that's not bad some of it, that Christian rock stuff. And do we have a warg, or even a warg picture?


I do! *pulls a picture of a warg out of traveling pack* I killed this guy last Tuesday. His name was Monty!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 4, 2006)

Speaking of Monty, do you know of Monty Python? If yes, do you like them? If yes again, I agree, because they are so cool and funny and hilarious. So good to quote as well. Ni! What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow? I'm invincible! *continues with his Python rant*


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 4, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Speaking of Monty, do you know of Monty Python? If yes, do you like them? If yes again, I agree, because they are so cool and funny and hilarious. So good to quote as well. Ni! What is the air speed velocity of an unladen swallow? I'm invincible! *continues with his Python rant*


Heard of them, never seen them, but when you say invincible it makes me think on inconcevible, which makes me think of Vizzini, therefor makes me think of Princess Bride, which I just watched! And, NR, I'f you can't tell I like rambling!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 5, 2006)

Anyway, if you ever do see them, you'll learn a lot about me.
Anywho, not much is happening here, except the acts of craziness by us, so tell me about yourself, or something miraculous that you once saw/did/heard of. None come to mind for me right now, but I'm sure there's something. There must be.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 5, 2006)

I though we were gonna play hit the warg in the side with an arrow!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 7, 2006)

Nah, that was just to get conversation going. But what do you do, apart from roam the land? I have my own haven for elves, and it will always be guarded. I think you'd like it there. It's called Forest of the Last Elves, and can be found somewhere from Erebor to Eldamar (http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=18221). It may also be soon found when you go for a stroll through the green hill country. But anywho, what else do you do?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 17, 2006)

Being random, acting crazy, and reading!!! I'm reading the best book ever right now!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 21, 2006)

That is good. But I am interested in your travels. Tell me of your journeys across Middle-Earth. For I have never met you before, and would like to discuss your whereabouts for the last 100 or so years.
My name is Neorie Rougre, and I have been travelling most of the time, although I did stay in Lindor for several years. How about you?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Mar 21, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> That is good. But I am interested in your travels. Tell me of your journeys across Middle-Earth. For I have never met you before, and would like to discuss your whereabouts for the last 100 or so years.
> My name is Neorie Rougre, and I have been travelling most of the time, although I did stay in Lindor for several years. How about you?


I'm from Mirkwood, but I have been roaming about for a couple of months, seeing new places I have never seen before. My father died in battle many years ago and my mother died shortly after. I have a brother, Eligon, but he dissapeared a few years ago. There is not much left here for me, but I will not leave Middle Earth, it's too beautiful and it's my home, all of my memories are here. It's my duty to stay here. What about you?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2006)

I have been to Valinor and back. It is a beauty beyond thought, yet I prefer Middle-Earth. It seems more lifeful to me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Apr 13, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> I have been to Valinor and back. It is a beauty beyond thought, yet I prefer Middle-Earth. It seems more lifeful to me, if you know what I mean.


I do in a sence.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 14, 2006)

Yes, now I have a tale, which I just remembered of. It involves me and a wonderful female from ages past. If you buy me a drink, I will tell you some details, such as how I almost died for her.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Apr 20, 2006)

"A drink? Fine. Here take this money and buy yourself a drink." handing NR some money.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 20, 2006)

*Takes the money and walks across to the bar* I'll have a pint of your best ale, good sir. *Takes drink back to table*Takes a sip* Well, I did promise to tell you a story. Let's see...

I suppose you have heard of Gondolin? That was a mighty city, which Turgon built in those dark times. Yes, no-one knew where it was or how to get there, save for the Eagles and those who dwelt there. It was possibly the safest place, except for Aman, which was difficult to get to, and you could perish on the journey. There were seven gates that guarded the haven, made of wood, stone, iron, bronze, silver, gold and a final one which was the strongest of all. Long Morgoth Belchiot sought for the Hidden City, yet he never found it until he released Hurin and tricked him. While Gondolin stood, with Turgon its lord as High King of the Noldor, Morgoth could not rest, as he wished to destroy all Noldor, especially those who were mighty among us.

Fortunately, or unfortunately, depending on how you look at it, I was not one of those, yet I am a Noldo, and I have seen much in my life. I fought in the guard of Turgon in the Nirnaeth Arnoediad, and that was a hard battle, in which we lost more than we gained. Many mighty Eldarin and Edain lords were slain in that battle, and Hurin was captured. He was eventually released, yet the Dark Lord kept a close eye on him. For Hurin son of Galdor had once dwelt in Gondolin, though he knew not the paths that would bring him hither. He did, however, guess which region it was in, and thus gave away part of our safety.

Yet it was not only the treachery of Hurin that helped Morgoth the Black. An elf named Maeglin, played a major part, which is sad because he was of close kin to Turgon himself. Maeglin, desiring Turgon's daughter Idril, wished to wed her and thus become Turgon's heir. This was not allowed because they were too close a blood-line. Then something happened to spoil Maeglin's plans.

Tuor, son of Huor, was sent by Ulmo lord of the Waters to warn Turgon. He arrived, and fell in love with Idril Celebrindal, who loved him in return. Maeglin despised Tuor, although Tuor rose high in the King's favour. At this time, they were wedded, and Idril began preparing a secret path out of the city. Maeglin gave way to his heart and sold out the location of Gondolin, believing the lies of Morgoth thinking he would have Idril as his prize.

Morgoth Belchiot attacked the Hidden City with Balrogs, Dragons and orcs. It was horrible, and had it not been for Idril's planning, none would have escaped. I was one of the lucky few that did, along with my wife Rewian. Amongst us was Tuor, Idril and myself, and we had a long distance to traverse before we were in the safety of our allies. Turgon was killed in the onslaught, which meant Idril and Tuor were our leaders.

We had mountains to cross, and that was the hardest part of the journey, in which my wife died. We came to Cirdan, who gave us refuge.

They were sad times, and I wished to cross over the sea to Valinor from whence I came, yet Cirdan asked me to remain, and I did. There are many other events which I have seen and wished I could forget, but cannot.

What did you think of it, young elf? Do you believe me?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (Apr 22, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> What did you think of it, young elf? Do you believe me?


"Such a sad tale you tell. This must have been a very hard time, I can only imagine. And why should I not trust you. You have done nothing to break my trust."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 23, 2006)

Thankyou. And what about you? Do you have any travels you wish to share? Any adventures you will discuss?


----------



## HobbitGirl (May 16, 2006)

The door to the Northwood Inn swung open, letting in a squalling blast of cold air. The gust tumbled into the inn in much the same way as a short, cloaked figure who tumbled in with the wind. The figure, who was literally blue from head to toe, heaved against the door until it clicked shut.

On a second look, the newcomer wasn't just short--she was exceedingly short. And she wasn't just blue, either--her figure was obscured by a dark blue cloak that, for a moment as she leaned against the door and caught her breath, obscured everything save a pair of largish, shoeless, hairy feet.

After she had caught up with her breath, the figure straighted and cast a look around the inn. No familiar faces in particular caught her eye, but the types of faces were certainly familiar to her. Elven countenences, both those of Middle Earth and of Noldorian blood, were immediately apparent, and that alone was enough to cause a wide, jovial grin to wink out from the depths of the blue hood.

The hobbit (for indeed, the figure was only short enough to be a Halfling) threw back her hood and gave her head a shake. Dark brown, shoulder-length curls bounced out of the hood. She opened brilliant, leprechaun-green eyes and regarded the inn with yet another winning grin.

It had been a long time since she had taken up her old pastime of inn-hopping, but Ashari Fairbairn was back in action.


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 16, 2006)

NR looked over towards the newcomer, and stood up. "Welcome, and good day to you. I am NR, or if you want Master Noldor, but NR is fine. That is all you will ever know of my name, so don't bother asking. Wellit is good to have some fresh blood, especially some halfling blood. It was beginning to become quite lonely with just the two of us and the invisible bartender. Yes, I said invisible. I think one day he drank too much and his spirit was flushed out of him, but that may only be a rumour. Come, sit, and enjoy."


----------



## HobbitGirl (May 17, 2006)

Ashari stood and listened to the Elf speak, her head cocked a little to the side with an air of curious analyzation. She didn't seem to be put off in the least by the Noldorian's secretive tendencies or his frank way of putting things. Quite the contrary, actually; the hobbit's reaction to the serious Elf was to give him a wide, amicable grin.

"Fresh blood, then, am I?" she chuckled. "Thank you for the welcome, Master Noldor!" She swept into a neat, low bow. "It is good to be fresh blood, then, if it will liven things up a bit, eh?" Ashari let out another jovial chuckle.

The hobbit swung her bright green eyes over in the direction of the bar, quirking up one eyebrow as she peered at it. "Ah, I see what you mean. No bartender..." She tsked. "That won't do at all!" 

Without further hesitation, the halfling bounded over to the bar, clambered onto a stool, scrambled over the counter and landed flat-footed on the other side. She straighted and grinned at Master Noldor from behind the counter, though the countertop reached all the way up to her collarbone. "I'll bartend for now, if that's where I'm needed!" The hobbit laughed merrily.

She then proceeded to scramble around behind the bar, getting things in order and memorizing where all the different tools of the bartending trade were hidden. She also obtained a nice, strong wooden box to stand on; when Ashari was atop the box her waist was on the level with the counter's edge.

The energetic hobbit stood atop her box, one elbow planted on the counter, flashing a cheerful grin at the two Elves. "So! What can I get for you?"


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 18, 2006)

"Well that was an entrance if I do say so myself! And they do say Hobbits make excellent bartenders, but better drinkers, after all. Well, I would say a pint of something, but I could end up with poison, although I doubt you would be that evil," NR said. "Mayhaps a water? I am very thirsty, although now we have someone else, there might be more conversation, meaning thirstier throats."


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn (May 26, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> "Well that was an entrance if I do say so myself! And they do say Hobbits make excellent bartenders, but better drinkers, after all. Well, I would say a pint of something, but I could end up with poison, although I doubt you would be that evil," NR said. "Mayhaps a water? I am very thirsty, although now we have someone else, there might be more conversation, meaning thirstier throats."


(((OOC: What have I been missing here?!?!)))


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 7, 2006)

Suddenly the door swings open yet again bringing a sheer blast of cold. A man of great stature, brown skinned and dark haired walks into the inn. He held a mithril staff in his hand, straight as a willow wand yet as hard as adamant. A feeling of true power seems to follow him where ever he went. He turns his head to the hobbit girl and grins.

"So you were that hobbit skipping along the road singing like it were the end of the world. A badger could have heard you from Isengard. Oh well." He grinned even more. "Here, you dropped this." The man held out a small smack of coins."Figured you might want it."

The man turns towards the two elves sitting in the corner."Hello Noldor. I never thought I'd see one of your kind. Always a pleasure. And you to young elf."

So, "asked the man" where is everybody. Or am I dropping in on a private party or something? Actually I came here to seek refuge from the blistering cold," the man shudders." People down in the south would dearly like to see some snow." 

And so the strange figure pulls out a chair and lifts it close to the fire. He sits down with his hands literally touching the flames.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 8, 2006)

"Tell me about it. I lived there for over a decade, and never saw one snowfall! I might have a quick look outside, if you're word is anything to go by...Mr. ah, I don't think you mentioned your name. I am NR, or Master Noldo (r), whichever you please. Hopefully it will please you to join us," NR welcomed.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 8, 2006)

"About Harad? For that is where I come from. It's blisteringly hot down there, but If your word is true than you would know. 10 years though, that sure is a long time for an elf to stay down south, Noldor. 

As to what my name is, I cannot reveal since to know one's true name is dangerous. Some people call me Morgoth! because of the strage powers I have (If any of you don't have a clue, I'm NOT morgoth)... not meaning to brag. But you may call me... Salman. And as to what I am , that's a secret to. Just know I am no man, elf or dwarf. And believe me, I am not a creation of evil." Salman lifted his hand from the fire, and right in front of everyone's eyes, he held out a flame, (levitating ever so slightly above his hand) on his hands. He started to bend it to his will, first making a horse, than a man, than a lidless eye. Suddenly he grasped at the flame and cleched his hand into a fist, enclosing the flame. When Salman opened his hand, a iron cast version of the eye, reflecting the firelight, laid upwards on it.

"Anyone want it," Salman asked, grinning" and is there anything else you wish to know about me, although I cannot tell you anymore than what I have already said.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 8, 2006)

"No, not in Harad, but in that region, yes. I suppose even if I had more to ask, there wouldn't be much point, as I wouldn't find out. As to the rules, no foul play, so keep any dirty business outside. Also, if you notice, none of us carry any weapons; that is because it makes security easier. So if you would be so kind as to remove any items you may be carrying, thankyou very much. I will return them when you are leaving. Do not try to take them back by force, or you will perish. You have been warned. Also, do not attempt anything evil. Those intending to do harm, will be found out and dealt with. In any case, their acts will be useless, as we have a safety net which can prevent any, er, 'misguided' acts. Once again, I will say to you, you have been warned. Now, for that snow."
*NR walks outside, and makes a snowball*NR throws the snowball into the air, and lets it land on his head* _That was fun, _he thought. *NR re-entered the inn, and said, "well, now I see what all the fuss is about. Snow is awesome!"


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 8, 2006)

"Do not worry, for I carry no evil with me or in me. And I will not engage in any sort of "dirty buisness" whatsoever, I have experienced long years of it. And as for force, no offense mate but even if you had a whole army of demons I doubt you could harm me. You're "safety net" is useless also. So YOU have been warned. I carry nothing with me that could harm others except for this sword." Salman reaches for his sword and unsheathes it.

" This sword is of mighty lineage so if you harm it whatsoever, on porpose, (accident I understand) than you WILL perish. This sword has yet to furfill it's destiny and it does not include me weilding it, but a king who's power shall be so great that the foundations of time will quake. This is a big responsibility." Hands the sword carefully to the Noldor.


"As for this staff," Salman grins," pray let me keep it. It is mightier even than the sword but I will not use in, on my honor, unless anyone brings harm to me. Anyway, you could not touch it, it would break your mind if you did, unless I willed the staff to accept you. No matter how mighty of a power you posess, mine is still mightier. But come, in an inn like this," Salman starts to turn to the door, grinning even more," we all are friends." And with that he bounds out of the inn, reaches for a housefull of snow, makes a snowball the size of a hobbit, throws it up in the air, and lets it come crashing on top of him.

"Now THAT was fun," said Salman, walking back in to the inn, leaving a trail of snow." I have got to do that again sometime."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 9, 2006)

*NR took the sword, and using his powers willed it to go into the safeguard room (it disappeared into thin air)* "Do not worry, you will see it again, but only when you are leaving. For now relax, enjoy your stay, and I will do whatever to make your stay as enjoyable as possible."

"Now, I am willing to buy you a drink, on one condition. You tell us a story, real or fiction. Do we have a deal?" Master Noldo asked.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 9, 2006)

"You want to know a story... alright I can tell you one. The story I'm going to tell you about deals with forgiving and repenting, even after one had done so much evil."

The story I am about to tell you has a moral to it that you'll problably understand. Although the main character, Froz who is a man, does die, his story teaches a lesson to us all.


Froz was born in the midst of the battle of sudden flame. His father and mother both died in the battle but since his father had been a friend of Beor the old, Beor, in memory of a dear friend, took Froz into his house as an adopted son.

Over the years Froz excelled in all areas of battle from skill with a blade to a bow. Not even Beren could overcome him. So great was Froz that he became known as one of the 12 companions of Beor. His deeds became known far and wide until word of him, among other things, reached the ears of Morgoth. Morgoth desired to have Froz under his command and to have the band of outlaws destroyed, so he sent Sauron to dispose of them and bring back Froz.

Had it not been for the treachery of Gorlim, another one of the 12 companions of Beor, the band would had problably escaped the wolves of Sauron. But it was not so. Froz was dragged by Sauron himself before the throne of the accursed one. Morgoth, seeing Froz's mighty skill, casted a spell of madness upon him so that Froz had no will left in him. In that way Morgoth had complete control over him.

Froz commited terrible deeds without knowing it. He slew many men, women, and even elves. Old wives became to tell tales of horror to their children about Froz the terrible and his insanitable appetite for death. In fact it was said Froz killed 3,000 elves and men before something strange happened. 

Froz had been granted immortality along with the curse so that he kept on living just to kill. But it was not the immortality you think. The curse allowed Froz to not age, but continue, his life being stretched until every moment of it became a weariness. It became unberable even for Froz so that he finally overcame the spell of madness. It had been 10 years of madness.

Froz although he had no will, had still been conscious of everything that had gone on during the decade. He desired what any human would desire in his place, forgiveness. Froz traveled far and wide, slaying in the name of good and justice. It so happened though that one day on his travels he met a wise old elf who knew many things, seen and unforseen. Froz asked the elf how he could be forgiven by Eru for the deeds he did. The elf said for Froz to travel to Gondolin and start a new life.

But that never happened. While Froz was crossing the Dorthinion, he was killed by a band of orcs......

Mandos, the death angel came and took the soul of Froz. But there was one problem of what to do with his. Mandos took his soul to the ring of doom where the Valar took counsel on what to do with Froz's soul. Aule, Manwe, and Lorien thought that Froz should dwell in gardens of light, for he 
was seeking repentance for the deeds he did. But the other Valar thought that killing so many people you could not repent. And so Manwe consoled the issue with Eru. Eru said that if the body of Froz was closer to Gondolin than he would dwell in light but if it was closer to Doriath where he had started from, than he would go dwell in the fire.

Eru though did something no one expected. He caused a mighty wind to blow Froz's body to within a foot of Gondolin. So the Valar, seeing Froz's body so close to Gondolin, allowed Froz to enter the gardens of Lorien. 

"Do you see? Froz truly repented for the deeds and was never going to kill another person again. Because of the Eru forgave him. The moral was that you can be forgiven for anything you did, if you truly repent and try to never do it again. Actually this tale is a tale is an old wives story that Harad women have passed down from generations. Unfortuanately," Salman lowered his eyes, frowning," men of Harad do not think it true, the fools."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 11, 2006)

*Buys Salman a drink* "Interesting. I myself have killed, but have since sworn not to attack anyone unless it is in self-defense. I have cleansed my soul, but I have killed before," NR said. "And how about you?"


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 11, 2006)

"....Well, if you consider killing orcs, yes, for in all of Arda I have never slewn any of the children of the one or any being of the sort. I have only slewn orcs and other evil things. But know this, I have seen far, far, Far, FAR more than you know and done many other things so yes I have killed other things. But only evil things."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 12, 2006)

*Takes a sip of his own drink*"Well, Salman, did you fight in the War of the Jewels? I did. That was one of the hardest times I have gone through. We never knew where Morgoth would strike, how he would strike or when he would strike. All of us allies (Eldar and Edain) were constantly fighting orcs and some men to protect the women and children. I fought from the beginning, all the way through until I came to Gondolin. I lived in Gondolin, until that too, was destroyed. They were sad times, and many who I loved died in that age," NR said, with a tear forming in his eye. "And what of you? Any sorrowful tales of war?"


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 12, 2006)

"I have experienced many years of battle. I was there when Morgoth the accursed was cast out of Thangorodrim for the sake of the elves who had not even awaken yet. I was there in the war of wrath when Angband was finally broken. I have seen many things, sad and happy, and have witnessed many fruitless victories," Salman took a deep intake from his mug."

"My power is time and time is my power. Therefore, wether I was there or not, I know all events in the great timeline of Ea. For I am Aluin, the time keeper, the guardian. I am greater than Morgoth in power and greater than Manwe in wisdom. I can pass anywhere I wish, without being noticed. That is why I participated in the war of wrath without any knowing my true alias. If they had known, I would have problably had an entire section of the annals of Beleriand dedicated to my deeds." Salman grinned. " I have told you a secret no mortal or immortal should know. You have seen many things and done many great deeds, I can see it in your eyes. So, as a friend, pray don't tell anyone about what I said about myself."

"I was there in the war of the jewels. I was one of the people of Aule AND one of the Noldor. For I can, (although it takes much strenghth, even for me) be in two places at once or in two different forms at once if you want to think of it that way.Since I was a Noldor during the great war of the jewels, I saw Gondolin, helped Beren and Luthien, and strived against Morgoth. 

"When the Ainur descended into the world, I could not go for my powers extended far beyond Arda, so I had to keep tabs everywhere, and that's hard to do when you're stuck in one place. But I desired so much to see the home of the children of Illuvatar that in secret I spit a fraction of my soul from me. That soul became known by my fellow Ainur as Froz although it was really me, the same old me, except in two places. It may be hard to explain, since you yourself has not done it before, but basically half of my personality was Froz but I left a greater amount of my power in my original Soul. The other half of my personality was my original soul. So basically, I was one entity and two entities at the same time which meant that I could communicate with my personality beyond the void. Eru knew about this and let me procede with the process, but he set a limit with how much I could affect the events of Arda, since I was not originally allowed to enter and even with a fraction of power I was still ranked one of the greatest of miar."

"I entered Arda and was grouped into the people of Aule because of my might. Long I labored, furfilling Aule's wishes. Even after the two lamps were destroyed I labored. It was no suprise that I was chosen to lead the miar of Aule who would participate in the chaining of Morgoth. Even after that, I would still fight the minions of Sauron who led Morgoth's armies in his absence."

Salman took a deep draught from his mug." Ahh that hit the spot. Forgive me but talking for so long makes my mouth very very tired. I will try to finish the tale later though."

I


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 13, 2006)

"Do not worry. I will not tell a soul, and so long as I can I will stay in this bar, which will protect me, and you, if you choose to remain.

"I also have lived in Hollin, and worked long with Celebrimbor on the Rings. I urged him to make them in secret, thankfully he agreed. Sauron knew little until they were complete, when he began his quest for dominance. Unfortunately, another of my dwellings was destroyed when Hollin was overthrown. I fled to Lindon, where Cirdan took me in. I fought in the Last Alliance with Gil-galad, and a mighty Noldo was he.

"After the siege of Barad-dur, I went and stayed in Rivendell, where I lived until Sauron was defeated again. I have seen much, probably more than most elves, and I too have a secret. I trust you will not reveal this to anyone, but I am the High-king of the Noldor. Gil-galad took the crown, and his sons were killed along with him. I was then next in Finwe's line, and remain High-king in Middle-Earth. Should I return to Valinor, which I doubt I will, I would have to show them heirlooms, of which are known only to a select few. Now, promise you will not tell a soul?" NR asked.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 13, 2006)

"Do not worry, for I will tell no one." Salman said.

"You know, you and me are similar in one way. I am greatest of all the Ainu under the sun and you are one of the greatest of elves. For that reason, I shall tell no one you're secret."

"Also, you have great wisdom, I can see it in your eyes. That was why I told you my secret. And you in turn reaveled to me something about you that your enemies would have died to know, if you have any enemies. I did not ask you to tell me, but you trusted me anyway and for that reason also I shall tell no one. You are full of suprises, and you are not like any other elves I have ever met. For you have seen and done many things, and have the wisdom that could compare unto Manwe. And yet you are not as grave or silent as other elves. You are one remarkable elf."

Salman took the longest draught from his mug yet, a full 15 seconds without taking a breath. "Would you please refill the mug?" he asked and put the container back on the table.

"Now I must finish my tale I started earlier," Salman started." As I said before, I labored for the cause of Aule. I would visit Middle Earth and would even visit old Bombadil sometimes while furfilling an errand. But unfortuanately, my liking for Middle Earth led to my demise, for I was on an errand in the North of Middle Earth, very close to the ruins of Utumno, when Morgoth passed over the Helecraxe. He saw me (luck has never been on my side) and imprisoned me in his fortress of Angband. I could not defeat him, since although myself as a whole could far outstripe his power, my half of my personality in Middle Earth (Froz), the weaker side of me, was unfortuanately the victim of Morgoth, and so I had no choice but to humble myself to the dark lord, (he knew not what I truly was, he only thought of me as a pathetic, and very foolish sprit) and submit to his survices."

"Now I'm afraid I must end the tale again, for right now I need to gather and organize my thoughts. Sorry though." and with that Salman sank into deep thought."


----------



## Noldor_returned (Jun 13, 2006)

"I know the feeling. Yet you say I am very open. The truth is, having spent so many years among men, you begin to pick up some of their habits, such as taking bold risks. You see, their life is short, compared to that of elves, so they fear less, and know that they will die no matter what they do, so they are more willing to reveal secrets, which can make them bad allies. However, I am still elven in body, mind and spirit, so I have only a few traits of men. Now, for your drink," NR said. He got up and refilled the mug, and sat back down, placing the drink in front of Salman.


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 13, 2006)

"Hmm, I can understand what you are saying. Men tend to be more reckless than elves, and not as wise as them eather. For elves have all the time in the world to do well... anything."

Salman broke from his trance of thought, lifting his eyes." But there is also another reason for this, which goes far beyond the fact of who has more time. For elves, Arda is their home, their shelter, their mother in a sense. They grew up in her bosom, and they cannot leave her. That is why they know so much more in lore than men, for the simple fact that men are visitors of Arda while for elves, it's their home. Elves would obviously know more about their home than some visitors, and even if a elf lived for a hundred years in Arda and a man lived for a hundred thousand years, the elf would know more in lore than the man. (Although it would be much, considering the fact that the life comparision is 1:1000) This is also why elves are immortal (to an extent) and can't go sick. Elves and Arda exist in a mutualistic relationship so that wherever an elf lived, that place would problably be a garden or Oasis. Because of this relationship, any disease of the world could not affect an elf no matter what. That is also why elves are immortal.

"Men, on the other hand (literally), are visitors of Arda, and since they are, they have to die or else Arda would be their home. That is why they are so afflicted by diseases and aren't as sturdy (if sturdy's the right word) as elves. But there is a place beyond Ea itself that men do belong to, but only I, Mandos, and Manwe, (and Eru) know about where and what this place is and if I told you about it, first off, you wouldn't understand a word I'm saying, and 2nd of all I'm not allowed."

Salman took a sip of his drink, "Man this stuff is good. Anyway, I need to gather my thoughts to finish up the story I started. If you know as much as me than your bound to mix stuff up. So sorry, really I am." and with that Salman sank into deep, Deep, DEEP, thought."


----------



## Ermundo (Jun 13, 2006)

"Hmm, I can understand what you are saying. Men tend to be more reckless than elves, and not as wise as them eather. For elves have all the time in the world to do well... anything."

Salman broke from his trance of thought, lifting his eyes." But there is also another reason for this, which goes far beyond the fact of who has more time. For elves, Arda is their home, their shelter, their mother in a sense. They grew up in her bosom, and they cannot leave her. That is why they know so much more in lore than men, for the simple fact that men are visitors of Arda while for elves, it's their home. Elves would obviously know more about their home than some visitors, and even if an elf lived for a hundren years in Arda and a man lived for a 100 thousand years, the elf would still know more in the Sciences and lore than a man, (although it wouldn't be much, considering the fact that the life comparision is 1:1000).

"This is also why Elves aren't affected by diseases of any kind, and why they are immortal. For Diseases are a creation of Mother Nature, or Arda if you like to call it that, and since Elves and Arda exist in a mutualistic realationship, it wouldn't make sense if Arda created a disease that could wipe out the race of elves. That is why elves are immortal, because Arda is their home, and because of this, they could not depart from it (you can only depart from this world by dying). Of course there are exceptions to immortality, such as Grief and being slain, but the elf would only go to the halls of Mandos temporarily. Than he/she would be reincarnted sooner or later as a different elf."

"But for men, Arda is not their home. Eru said that men are visitors of Arda, and because of this, they must die (or else they wouldn't be visitors). That is why they are affected by disease and are not as sturdy as elves (if sturdy is the right word). That is also why they are not as gifted in lore, since they're visitors and they're not staying forever. But there is a place where men do belong, and if you went there you would be no better than a man in this world. That place is their true home, and is their home alone. Where that place is and what it is, only Manwe, me, and Mandos know. Do not ask me any questions about it, since Eru would roast me over a fire if I did and anyway you would not understand."

"Now I must ask you to forgive me for my long speech. If I have confused you, tell me and if you are bored, I am truly, down to my heart, sorry. And now I must gather my thoughts so that I may finish the story I started, for it is very long and I have seen and I know so, So, SO many things that sometimes I jumble things up. Sorry, really I am." and with that Salman took a sip of his drink, but before going into deep thought again he said, "man, this stuff is good, Good, GOOD GOD GOOD!"


----------

